# Blonde Joke



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A blonde is showing off her new tattoo of a giant seashell on her inner thigh. Her friends ask her why
she would get such a tattoo and in that location.

She responds 'It's really cool. If you put your ear up against it, you can smell the ocean.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:blush:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I live at the ocean!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd tell that at work, but I think I'd get fired!

Might be worth it...


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

God told Eve to stay out of the creek running through Eden......She didn't listen, and THAT is why all the fish smell like that!


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

:shrug: :shrug: :newbie:  

This why I couldn't load posts a little while ago? MaZter?


----------

